# FM3 Help!!



## HombreEPGDL (Jan 24, 2008)

Ok I finally got my FM3 here in El Paso, TX at the Mexican Consulate. My question is this--now what do I have to do to validate it. The guy at the consulate said to do nothing, just use the FM3 within the year but I have read that I have to go to Immigration in Mexico within 30 days to have it validated and then that I have 45 days to go to Immigration in Guadalajara to register myself as a person with an FM3 living there. Does anyone know the 2009 law pertaining to this issue Thanks!


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

I think you have to arrive in Mexico within either 60 days or six months of the issuance of the FM3; you should ask, and then, you have to register your FM3 with immigration within 30 days of crossing the border. You will need proof of your Mexican address. That part, I'm sure of.


----------



## sparks (Jun 17, 2007)

You get your Visa stamped at the border and then must go to your local Immigration (may be Guad) within 30 days. You will most likely have to show all the info you provided up north plus proof of your new address.


----------



## mexliving (Mar 30, 2009)

*fm3*

you will get your fm3 visa stamped when you drive in to mexico.... mark your calendar 45 days before the year is up on your fm3 since you will need to re-new it.
you also have i belive 90 days to enter mexico with personal belongings and avoid having to pay the import tax...

food tip. great steak restaurant in gdl(zapopan area) its on the same street as the quinta real hotel/avenida mexico.... 100 feet from the meson ejecutivo hotel... its called "la matera" simply amazing steaks....


----------



## HombreEPGDL (Jan 24, 2008)

*Why?*



sparks said:


> You get your Visa stamped at the border and then must go to your local Immigration (may be Guad) within 30 days. You will most likely have to show all the info you provided up north plus proof of your new address.


How long do I have after recieving the FM3 do I have before I have to get it stamped at the border? By all the paperwork do you mean bank statements, new photos etc ?? Why would I have to have all the same paperwork? The Mexican Consul here in El Paso kept all the notarized paperwork. Thanks!


----------



## sparks (Jun 17, 2007)

HombreEPGDL said:


> How long do I have after recieving the FM3 do I have before I have to get it stamped at the border? By all the paperwork do you mean bank statements, new photos etc ?? Why would I have to have all the same paperwork? The Mexican Consul here in El Paso kept all the notarized paperwork. Thanks!


I'm not sure about how long you have to cross the border. I usually suggest against getting an FM3 up north due to the extra hassle and time constraints.

Every local immigration office wants their own copies of everything including fotos. Same as if you move to a different state within Mexico. I've not heard of an immigration office in Mexico that needs notarized copies of anything .... but you do need proof of your bank account (check book and/or letter from the bank)


----------

